#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Why friendship is important? Do you know the importance of it?

## shahana

In my point view, friendship is very important in our lives. But some people does not understand the true value of it. When you are alone at that time you can understand the true value of friendship.So guys tell me you opinions about friendship.

----------


## Bhavya

> In my point view, friendship is very important in our lives. But some people does not understand the true value of it. When you are alone at that time you can understand the true value of friendship.So guys tell me you opinions about friendship.


You're right Shahana, when we are alone and feeling lonely at that time we will realize the true value of our friends. Friends are our companions,mood busters and cheer leaders

----------


## Dhara

Yes you are correct. Good friends are one of the most important assets of our life and I personally experienced it in my life, a good friend plays various roles in our life like teacher, adviser, supporter, counselor and many more. what do think? have you ever felt like that?

----------


## sayyeshaa

Hello Shahana,

You're right, I love Friendship better than relationship. We can't see the jealousy behaviors in good friends, I have experienced it in my real life. Friendship is the best key to relief the stress in our life and it'll make a better lifestyle. But everything depends on the choices of our friends.

----------


## Vaishnavi

Yes, you are correct, Friends helps us to deal with stress and keep us strong.Friendship is the important part of our life. We can't share our problems with everyone but we can share anything with our friends.They make us feel comfortable. :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes you are correct. Good friends are one of the most important assets of our life and I personally experienced it in my life, a good friend plays various roles in our life like teacher, adviser, supporter, counselor and many more. what do think? have you ever felt like that?


You're right Dhara good friends are like our mentors the teach,guide and support us in every aspect of our lives.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello Shahana,
> 
> You're right, I love Friendship better than relationship. We can't see the jealousy behaviors in good friends, I have experienced it in my real life. Friendship is the best key to relief the stress in our life and it'll make a better lifestyle. But everything depends on the choices of our friends.


True good friends not get jealous on each others, Infact they support each others to reach their life goals

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes, you are correct, Friends helps us to deal with stress and keep us strong.Friendship is the important part of our life. We can't share our problems with everyone but we can share anything with our friends.They make us feel comfortable.


True friends are the stress busters they make us feel relax and comfortable in any kind of situation.

----------

